# Aptitude Requirement



## RossF (6 Apr 2005)

Hey, I'm soon to apply for a Signals Operator for the 705th comm squadron..tomorrow actually. I was told that you need to score higher on the aptitude test to qualify for sigs. How high do you have to get on it? I'm pretty smart, I like technology, and technology likes me, unlike some people. I mean, I picked up a 97% in computers and information science just last semester..will that help any? I would just like to know how you have to be, in general..

thanls..


----------



## SigPigs (6 Apr 2005)

No that's not true. To be a Sig Op they give you a picture of a radio and if you can identify it 2 out of 3 times you're in!!  If you get it 3 out 3 times they make you a tech!!     ;D
If you fail that they give a big hammer and a square peg and a board with a round hole. If you can mash it into the hole you are a Sig Op!!
So you get 2 chances...he he he he he 
Andrew 227


----------



## lpolnick11 (6 Apr 2005)

I would not worry about it if I were you. I was 16 when i took the test and did just fine. Youd pretty much have to be a thudF*ck to not pass it. Plus the test isnt really a test..i was told by someone at my unit that there are questions with only wrong answers to see which one you choose. Its designed to see if your minds capable for the job. And sig op is the highest score otehr then pilot i believe


----------



## SigPigs (6 Apr 2005)

>>And sig op is the highest score otehr then pilot i believe

You can't honestly beleive that!!  I mean really..I know folks are proud of what they do, but c'mon you can't really digest that can you? Sig op??  I know a million sig ops and they still move their lips when they read stop signs.   ;D ;D he he he


----------



## RossF (6 Apr 2005)

Ahhh, okay. That makes me feel quite a bit more comfortable...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (6 Apr 2005)

SigPigs said:
			
		

> No that's not true. To be a Sig Op they give you a picture of a radio and if you can identify it 2 out of 3 times you're in!!   If you get it 3 out 3 times they make you a tech!!        ;D



LMAO!!!! That's hilarious.

Sig op requires a higher score then many other trades, but it's not particularly hard to get in, if some of the individuals on my courses have been any indication.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Apr 2005)

Bloggins, I think you and I know some of those individuals quite well ;D

As long as the required scores for Sigop are higher than those for cook, I'm happy


----------



## GDawg (9 Apr 2005)

As long as you stay calm and think through the problems you will do well, common sense and simple logic are the only things you need to pass. 

Indeed, as far as CFAT scores go, Sig Op is in the top tier group or second highest as I recall.
Incidentally its above lineman, so you have a back up trade if you can't hack it on the test  

I kid, 052 really is the popular trade, as long as you aren't afraid of heights and don't mind a bit of hard work now and then.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (9 Apr 2005)

GDawg said:
			
		

> Incidentally its above lineman, so you have a back up trade if you can't hack it on the test



052 the Lineman IQ! (Sorry, had to stick that in. Can't have a thread about Comms and intelligence level without a crack about linemen.)



			
				Mopo_26 said:
			
		

> Bloggins, I think you and I know some of those individuals quite well ;D



Yes, yes we do.  ;D


----------



## RossF (10 Apr 2005)

In all honesty, I have no interest in any other trade in the communications reserve.. =/

Basically it's either SigOp, or Infantry. I was (and still am) very torn between the two!


----------



## Radop (10 Apr 2005)

I am now a radop but started the forces as an infanteer.  Both trades are very good.  

Do your best on the test and don't take yourself too seriously.  I was an instructor on basic training when I was an infanteer.  We had a person who was getting in the Radop Trade in 92.  His brother was a cpl in my unit so we asked him why he didn't join the infantry.  He told us he failed the math section and could only join as a Radop!!!!  I had to laugh especially when 6 mos later I was offered Radop to get back in the Regular force.  Any who, don't worry about the exam, maybe you will qualify for infantry.  lol


----------



## RossF (10 Apr 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> I am now a radop but started the forces as an infanteer.   Both trades are very good.
> 
> Do your best on the test and don't take yourself too seriously.   I was an instructor on basic training when I was an infanteer.   We had a person who was getting in the Radop Trade in 92.   His brother was a cpl in my unit so we asked him why he didn't join the infantry.   He told us he failed the math section and could only join as a Radop!!!!   I had to laugh especially when 6 mos later I was offered Radop to get back in the Regular force.   Any who, don't worry about the exam, maybe you will qualify for infantry.   lol



I guess either way I'm okay -- Infantry is an interest of mine still..


----------

